# unlocking gs3



## jmeich777 (Aug 7, 2013)

I have tried to unlock my phone by entering the service mode menu. However for some reason I cannot access the menu. Any ideas?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi did you try contacting your service provider for the code.
How to unlock your Samsung Galaxy S3 | Reviews | CNET UK


----------



## jmeich777 (Aug 7, 2013)

yea, verizon isnt too keen on that, i tried.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There are lots of ideas out there you would possibly know better what your able to use or not Almost Complete Samsung Galaxy S3-S4 Secret Code List - Gadget & Tech - Blog - emilights that is a mass of codes no idea how well that works.
Secret to Unlocking Jelly Bean Service Modes Found - Android Forums
they are all here https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=g...hannel=sb&gws_rd=cr&ei=ETz6Up6uKOXE7Aai3oGYAg


----------

